# Very Inexpensive Rotary Tool Kit at Sam's Club



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Will all the added stuff work with regular name-brand Dremel tools? Heck, if it does, it's worth that price just for the accessories...

--rick


----------

